# September 2007 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Lanthor

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor&#8230;...........


----------



## thassanice

Mine'll go out as soon as I get your address.


----------



## Lanthor

I kinda feel *bad* winning on my first try...PM's going out.


----------



## mike32312

Congradulations. Some awesome tasty smokes on the way. :tu :ss


----------



## emelbee

Congrats Lanthor! Get me your addr and I'll get some smokes out to you pronto.


----------



## Lanthor

Still can't believe I won this, and thanks Peter!:tu I think I got my addy to everyone, cheers guys.


emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor…...........Lucky winner

Mike


----------



## emelbee

Hey Mike,
Smokes en route - DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195


----------



## replicant_argent

Congratulations!
Got your pm, smokes will go out with the next mail drop.


----------



## Ivory Tower

Got your address. Smokes will arrive shortly.


----------



## Lanthor

emelbee........DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195 
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice...........replied 
Lanthor…...........Lucky winner


----------



## mikey202

Lanthor said:


> I kinda feel *bad* winning on my first try...PM's going out.


HELL..don't feel bad, U DA WINNA!!!!!! will get ASAP!!!


----------



## Bigd417

Congrats on winning on the first go round.:tu

Out of town this week, but should get your smokes out to you next weekend.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Congrats!!! Package will go out tomorrow and DC will be posted. :tu


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195 
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......replied
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice...........replied 
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## ArturoFuente

Hey Mike, congrats. :tu

I got your PM with your addy and the P.O. is telling me that the zip code that you provided is invalid. Can you please get me the correct zip so I can get your smokes out to ya. Thanks.


----------



## Lanthor

ArturoFuente said:


> Hey Mike, congrats. :tu
> 
> I got your PM with your addy and the P.O. is telling me that the zip code that you provided is invalid. Can you please get me the correct zip so I can get your smokes out to ya. Thanks.


Thanks, PM sent out to ArturoFuente, FlyerFanX, Ivory Tower, mikey202
with the correct zip, guess I didn't have enough coffee in me yesterday.

Mike:cp

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195 
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........replied
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......replied
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......replied 
thassanice...........replied 
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## hikari

Congrats buddy will go out this week


----------



## spooble

Way to go, Lanthor! 

I became a dad (for the 2nd time) last Wednesday, so it'll probably be later in the week before I can get out to the post office, but I'll let you know.


----------



## FlyerFanX

Comin' Atcha!!!

DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7726

Congrats and Enjoy!!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats Mike! Package will be in the mail later this week.


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195 
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...........replied
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7726
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......replied 
thassanice...........replied 
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## ArturoFuente

*INCOMING!!!!!*

*DC: 0307 0020 0001 7593 9116*

Hope your humi is big enough to hold all these smokes you won.


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........DC # 0103 8555 7491 7252 1195 
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...........replied
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7726
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......DC: 0307 0020 0001 7593 9116 
thassanice...........DC# 0306 0320 0002 2642 4781
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Cigarmark

On its way Mike, you lucky bastage,
DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0197

:blCongrats:chk:bl


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...........DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0197
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......DC 0306 0320 0005 6924 7726
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me.*
thassanice...........DC# 0306 0320 0002 2642 4781
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...........DC#0307 0020 0001 1395 0197
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....replied
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me.*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend.*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## mikey202

They're on the way!!!! DC#0103 8555 7492 5122 3200 Enjoy!!:ss


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. replied
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....0103 8555 7492 5122 3200 
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## replicant_argent

emelbee........Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............New Daddy (again)!! Take your time, and congrats!
replicant_argent. *0103 8555 7492 4115 7393*
Eternal Rider....replied
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....0103 8555 7492 5122 3200
FlyerFanX.......Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!
thassanice...........Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner

On the way!


----------



## mike32312

Going out tomorrow bud. Sorry for the delay. :sl


----------



## hikari

Went out today.
DC number is at home will post later tonight after work.

Congrats again


----------



## Eternal Rider

Package went out today.
DC#03070020000551272301

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## spooble

Going out in the morning:

0103 8555 7491 8126 1228


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............0103 8555 7491 8126 1228 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....DC#03070020000551272301
hikari............replied
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312......replied
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## mike32312

DC# 0307 1790 0005 3509 3853 :tu


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble.............0103 8555 7491 8126 1228 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....*Got 'em. Wow La Aurora Gold & Plat. tubes, thanks!*
hikari............*Got 'em. More dark beauts, King B, LGC Serie R...Thanks!*
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312......0307 1790 0005 3509 3853 
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble..*Got 'em. Oh my, Gurka, RP, 1066, and...:tu Thanks C.!!* 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....*Got 'em. Wow La Aurora Gold & Plat. tubes, thanks!*
hikari............*Got 'em. More dark beauts, King B, LGC Serie R...Thanks!*
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312......0307 1790 0005 3509 3853 
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble..*Got 'em. Oh my, Gurka, RP, 1066, and...:tu Thanks C.!!* 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....*Got 'em. Wow La Aurora Gold & Plat. tubes, thanks!*
hikari............*Got 'em. More dark beauts, King B, LGC Serie R...Thanks!*
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312....*Got 'em. Sweet, Partagas Decadas, Cuesta-Rey, MX2, thanks Mike! *
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..........replied
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Ivory Tower

They went out today.

DC 03061070000139754109

:ss


----------



## Bigd417

I haven't forgot about you, just been traveling alot. Will get them out this weekend.


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.........replied
spooble..*Got 'em. Oh my, Gurka, RP, 1066, and...:tu Thanks C.!!* 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....*Got 'em. Wow La Aurora Gold & Plat. tubes, thanks!*
hikari............*Got 'em. More dark beauts, King B, LGC Serie R...Thanks!*
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312....*Got 'em. Sweet, Partagas Decadas, Cuesta-Rey, MX2, thanks Mike! *
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..*Got 'em. Gurka, MX2, & a brand my B&M doesn't carry:tu. Thanks JM!!*
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


----------



## Bigd417

Bigd417 said:


> I haven't forgot about you, just been traveling alot. Will get them out this weekend.


Mine finally found their way to the post office. Went out this morning. DC 0307 1790 0004 7841 6917.

Hope you enjoy.:ss


----------



## Lanthor

Better to be lucky than good I guess! Thanks guys.

emelbee........*Got 'em. Mmmm, and how did you know my Colibri just went tits up?*
Bigd417.Got 'em. *AF, Punch, Padron, hit most of my favs., thanks D.!*
spooble..*Got 'em. Oh my, Gurka, RP, 1066, and...:tu Thanks C.!!* 
replicant_argent. *Got 'em. Thanks, again all are new to me & cigarellos!*
Eternal Rider....*Got 'em. Wow La Aurora Gold & Plat. tubes, thanks!*
hikari............*Got 'em. More dark beauts, King B, LGC Serie R...Thanks!*
Cigarmark...*Got 'em, over the top, VSG, O. Master Blend & more, thanks Mark!*
mike32312....*Got 'em. Sweet, Partagas Decadas, Cuesta-Rey, MX2, thanks Mike! *
mikey202.....*Got 'em, mmm, some dark beauties, couple are nicely aged!*
FlyerFanX.......*Got 'em, Gorilla math and, WOW a 160, thanks!*
Ivory Tower..*Got 'em. Gurka, MX2, & a brand my B&M doesn't carry:tu. Thanks JM!!*
ArturoFuente.......*Got 'em, thanks all new tries for me!*
thassanice...........*Got 'em, thanks Peterson's may not see the weekend!*
Lanthor&#8230;...........Lucky winner


*Peter this is Done.*

Thank you all for your generosity, truly overwhelming and very appreciated. 
It has been tough for me to lay off these smokes, but I thought you all would like to see a picture of the final carnage (note: picture below is before I received my last two packages so add another 9 cigars). I cleaned out a small desktop humi thinking it would hold my winnings...wrong!! 
I look forward to being on the other side of the equation in the coming months:tu

Thanks again everyone,

Mike


----------

